# Stitches, surgical glue or staples for gaping incision site?



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

My rat pulled five of her six stitches out last night and now has a gaping wound. We are taking her in to have the vet re-close the site and am wondering if recommending staples over stitches would be better along with surgical glue rather than having them use stitches which can easily untie and be pulled out. 

Although my vet's office doesn't carry Elizabethan collars small enough for rats, I am picking one up today at a vet's office who does have them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No, don't use e-collars. Trust me it'll be far from helpful.


My vet once used all three. I recommend glue over stitches at the very least, but all three could work. Staples don't hurt terribly if she were to remove a few.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> No, don't use e-collars. Trust me it'll be far from helpful.
> 
> 
> My vet once used all three. I recommend glue over stitches at the very least, but all three could work. Staples don't hurt terribly if she were to remove a few.


Why are e-collars not recommended? Is glue easily removed by a rat's persistent teeth? How can I stop my girl from gnawing at her surgical site once she is re-closed? A body cast freaks her out and if she has access to her sutures she'll just tear them out no matter what they are. One vet said staples are a good option because the rat may leave them alone once she feels how they 'pull' on the skin while being messed with.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait, they didn't do internal stitches? Then def. get glue and staples. The glue can be removed but it usually doesn't.

Is she in pain still? Is she with her sisters?


The e-collar restricts movement and can lead to injuries, it also prevents them from eating/drinking.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Wait, they didn't do internal stitches? Then def. get glue and staples. The glue can be removed but it usually doesn't.
> 
> Is she in pain still? Is she with her sisters?
> 
> ...


I just called my vet to ask if subcutaneous stitches were used (I assumed they were used) and he said they were_ not_ because the skin was so thin. 

My rat attack is a lone rat because she has a history of slicing open her cagemates down to the muscle. She attacked her body cast like it was another rat! It was crazy.

I have her in my top to supervise her so she doesn't mess with her open incision and she is resting.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh alright. I just meant maybe something to provide distraction against chewing.

I would ask for stitches sealed with glue, and closed with staples.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

Surgical glue is almost exactly the same thing as superglue - I think it's a different-size carbon chain (octyl vs. butyl) to make it more flexible, and it's packaged in a sterile container. So if you've ever gotten superglue on your skin that should give you a rough idea of how effective the surgical glue would be.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My vet recommended staples because it just holds the skin so it can heal a little more naturally. And it hurts way less than stitches. She didn't use anything to knock my boy out, so she could get him to sit still for two pinches inside of the pinch in and out and in and out of stitches. And they're easily removed at the vets in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

At the vet's my rat was knocked out and restitched and glued. When the vet brought my rat to me he looked in the tank and said, "_Oh sh*t_". I asked him what the problem was and he said she took out all of her stitches which were scattered on the bottom of the tank. I asked him to apply more glue which he did and some bitter spray to deter her from aggravating the incision which of course didn't work. The vet sent me home with a narcotic (the narcotic didn't help her stop messing with her wound) for her and gave me a 'sock' to put her in.

At home I put the sock on her and she wriggled out of it. Then it occurred to me that maybe I should 'tie' it around her so she looks like a gift. Lo and behold it worked!! She wasn't able to wriggle out of it and had it on all night. However, when I took it off to check her incision I noticed the glue came apart in one area so I placed a bandage on it with a tiny bit of Polysporin (to prevent it from sticking to new tissue growth) and re-wrapped her.

To help her she gets time un-wrapped with constant supervision under my shirt so the incision can get air. Throughout the day she will have the sock on and off for her comfort and safety.

I am glad I figured something out.


----------

